# 2005 alitma spoiler SER



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi all,

Has anyone found a place that sells SER style spoilers for the 2005 Altima? Or Lip Style (M5 style) I saw one online...but the dude that answered the phone got me thinking twice....

05-06 Nissan Altima SER Rear Spoiler Car Wing

Any recommendations to pick one up in Toronto?..how long do you think it takes a pro installer to install this on my car?

Thanks,
Sanj


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

Here: SpoilerDepot.com - Factory-direct automotive spoilers FOR LESS!

Several people have gotten spoilers from there, and been happy. You can install it yourself, it comes with a template, and hardware.

The lip spoiler goes on ebay, and it looks okay. I prefer OEM or SER, but a few have the lip one.


----------

